# Lyft Maximum Hours Allowed? Will they shut you off?



## MarkG (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes they will you can only work 14 hours on and 6 hours off. Also the TLC governs this as well. Have you ever been told to relax by either Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft, yes, up to 8 times per week

Uber, nope


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I never understood why people consider this a bad thing. How the hell is working 14 hours a day supposed to make any sense? And then you want to work MORE?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Who said ANYTHING about working?


"Online" = on call possibly available

Plenty of doctors cops plumbers hookers etc are thus "working" every waking hour, or all 168 hours in the week


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That just means 6 hours you have to switch to Uber for. Do it during a guarantee.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I dont see working 14 hours straight or even being on for 14 hours ready for a ride. I like to take my time and enjoy life.


----------



## FaustDave (Sep 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Who said ANYTHING about working?
> 
> "Online" = on call possibly available
> 
> Plenty of doctors cops plumbers hookers etc are thus "working" every waking hour, or all 168 hours in the week


They say only turn on to drive but not many Lyfts in my area so I leave on when asleep and let a call wake me up in the morning


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Faust, I sleep pretty hard so a ping might not wake me up. Also it takes you time to wake up, dress, get a drink and make sure you are presentable. Not to mention taking a shower to get the stink off of ya.


----------

